
Dropbox Forums: The Official Dropquest Thread - robertdimarco
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=30339
======
jeffclark
These guys just hit it out of the park constantly with their product and their
promotions.

I'm happy to be giving them $10/month.

------
unicornporn
I have the full 19GB of storage from referrals and .edu doubling. I wonder if
I can still get these extras..?

------
soyelmango
As if the double referral incentive (referrer and referred) wasn't viral
enough... Go Dropbox!

------
rgbrgb
Unfortunately, Facebook's hacker cup also starts back up on Saturday.

------
Nemisis7654
First prize of 50gb for life is nice. A really great incentive.

~~~
jedsmith
Even 1 GB just for completing is worth it, if it isn't too difficult.

~~~
grinich
You can get 512MB for free by linking your Facebook/Twitter/etc:
<http://dropbox.com/free>

And there's also the referral program:

    
    
        Each friend you refer to Dropbox yields 250MB of free space. 
        In total, you can get up to 8GB for Dropbox Basic accounts 
        (for a total of 10GB), and 16GB for Dropbox Pro accounts (in 
        addition to the amount you paid for already). All your friend 
        has to do is use the link you send to create a Dropbox account 
        through the Dropbox desktop application.
        
        Even better, if you're a student, we double the amount of 
        referral bonuses to 500MB per friend and up to 16GB of extra 
        space for Dropbox Basic accounts and 32GB for Dropbox Pro accounts.
    

<http://dropbox.com/referrals>

------
rkudeshi
So, who wants to form a team to get that 1st place prize?

